# Baden-Württemberg installiert Trojaner-Schutz



## Newsfeed (5 September 2009)

Die Landesverwaltung Baden-Württemberg soll zukünftig mit einem "Trojaner-Sensor" vor Spionageangriffen geschützt werden.

Weiterlesen...


----------

